# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  BCCI की कॉन्ट्रैक्ट लिस्ट

## INDIAN_ROSE22

टीम इंडिया के स्टार प्लेयर सुरेश रैना का नाम पहले बीसीसीआई की कॉन्ट्रैक्ट लिस्ट में शामिल नहीं था। कुछ समय बाद लिस्ट अपडेट हुई और रैना को ग्रेड बी में रखा गया। गौरतलब है कि सोमवार को मुंबई में हुई बीसीसीआई की एजीएम के बाद क्रिकेटर्स की नई कॉन्ट्रैक्ट लिस्ट जारी की गई थी। पहले जारी हुई इस लिस्ट में रैना किसी भी ग्रेड में नहीं थे।

*रैना आउट, रहाणे इनः*



*खराब फॉर्म से जूझ रहे सुरेश रैना को ग्रेड ए की लिस्ट से हटाकर बी में कर दिया गया है। रैना के अलावा, बॉलर भुवनेश्वर कुमार भी बी ग्रेड में खिसक गए हैं। वहीं, मिडल ऑर्डर बैट्समैन अजिंक्य रहाणे को लगातार बढ़िया प्रदर्शन करने का फायदा मिला है। उन्हें धोनी, विराट और अश्विन के साथ ग्रेड ए में रखा गया है।*

** नई लिस्ट में ग्रेड ए में सिर्फ चार खिलाड़ी हैं, जबकि पहले इसमें पांच खिलाड़ी थे।*
** पिछले साल ग्रेड बी में 11 खिलाड़ी थे और इस बार 10 खिलाड़ियों को रखा गया है।*
** मोहाली टेस्ट के मैन ऑफ द मैच रवींद्र जडेजा को ग्रेड बी से हटाकर सी में कर दिया गया है।*
** ग्रेड बी में शामिल रहे स्पिनर प्रज्ञान ओझा को कॉन्ट्रैक्ट लिस्ट से हटा दिया गया है।*


*ग्रेड एः 1 करोड़ रुपए*
*क्रिकेटर्सः एमएस धोनी, विराट कोहली, आर. अश्विन, अजिंक्य रहाणे।*

*ग्रेड बीः 50 लाख रुपए*
*क्रिकेटर्सः अंबाती रायुडू, रोहित शर्मा, मुरली विजय, शिखर धवन, भुवनेश्वर कुमार, उमेश यादव, इशांत शर्मा, चेतेश्वर पुजारा, मोहम्मद शमी।*

*ग्रेड सीः 25 लाख रुपए.*
*क्रिकेटर्सः अमित मिश्रा, अक्षर पटेल, स्टुअर्ट बिन्नी, रिद्धिमान साहा, मोहित शर्मा, वरुण एरॉन, कर्ण शर्मा, रवींद्र जडेजा, लोकेश राहुल, धवल कुलकर्णी, हरभजन सिंह, एस. अरविंद।*

*वुमन क्रिकेट टीम कॉन्ट्रैक्ट लिस्टः*

*ग्रेड एः 15 लाख रुपए*
*क्रिकेटर्सः मिताली राज, झूलन गोस्वामी, हरमनप्रीत कौर, एमडी थिरुशकामिनी।*

*ग्रेड बीः 10 लाख रुपए*
*क्रिकेटर्सः स्मृति मंडाना, राजेश्वरी गायकवाड़, पूनम यादव, एकता बिष्ट, वेदा कृष्णमूर्ति, निरंजना नागराजन, पूनम राउत।*

----------

